# Drei Lektionen für ein besseres Leben!



## Katzun (23 Jan. 2010)

*Lektion Nr. 1*
Ein Mann betritt die Dusche gerade in dem Augenblick als seine Frau aus der Dusche steigt. Es läutet und nach einer kurzen Diskussion darüber, wer denn nun zur Tür geht, gibt die Frau nach, hüllt sich in ein Handtuch, läuft die Treppe hinunter und öffnet die Haustür: Es ist Kurt, ein Bekannter ihres Mannes und bevor sie noch grüssen kann sagt er:

"Ich gebe Dir sofort 300 Euro wenn du Dein Handtuch fallen läßt". Ein bißchen verwundert überlegt sie kurz, knotet aber das Handtuch auf und steht nackt vor Kurt. Er sieht sie an, gibt ihr dann 3 Hunderter und sagt:

"Wow, ich geb Dir noch 500 für ein bißchen erotische Zärtlichkeit im Hausflur." Zuerst verdutzt, dann aber auch erregt von der Situation und der Aussicht, sich zwischendurch etwas Schönes kaufen zu können, willigt sie nach kurzer Bedenkzeit ein. Noch verwirrt von diesem Vorfall, aber auch froh über das kleine Vermögen, das sie in kaum 2 Minuten gemacht hat, geht sie anschließend wieder hinauf ins Badezimmer. Ihr Mann, noch unter der Dusche, fragt:

"Wer war es denn?"

"Dein Kumpel Kurt." antwortet sie.

Ihr Mann: "Super, hat er dir die 800 Euro gegeben, die er mir schuldet?"

*Moral der Lektion Nr. 1:
Tauschen Sie Informationen rasch aus, wenn Sie im Team arbeiten, sie könnten wichtig für die Entscheidungsfindung sein. Sie vermeiden so Mißverständnisse und schlechtes Auftreten nach außen hin.*




*Lektion Nr. 2*

Am Lenkrad seines Autos auf dem Weg zum Kloster begegnet ein Priester einer Nonne, die zu Fuß unterwegs ist. Er bleibt stehen und fragt sie, ob sie bis zum Kloster mitfahren möchte. Sie bejaht, steigt ins Auto und als sie die Beine überkreuzt, kommt deren Schönheit zum Vorschein. Der Priester kann nicht anders als ihre Beine anzusehen und verliert für einen kurzen Moment die Kontrolle über sein Auto. Nachdem er das Auto wieder unter Kontrolle hat, legt er plötzlich die rechte Hand auf den Schenkel der Nonne. Sie sieht ihn an und sagt:

"Vater, erinnern sie sich an Psalm 129?".

Beschämt zieht er schnell seine Hand zurück und überschlägt sich mit Entschuldigungen. Ein bißchen später, die Versuchung ist einfach zu groß, profitiert er von einem Gangwechsel und berührt erneut den Schenkel der Nonne, worauf diese wieder dieselbe Frage stellt:

"Vater, erinnern Sie sich an Psalm 129?".

Wieder wird er rot und zieht stotternd seine Hand zurück:

"Tut mir leid, Schwester, aber das Fleisch ist schwach".

Im Kloster angekommen steigt die Nonne wortlos aus dem Auto und wirft ihm einen eindeutigen Blick zu. Der Priester eilt sofort zur ersten Bibel die er finden kann und schlägt Psalm 129 auf:

"Gehet vorwärts, suchet höher, dort werdet ihr Herrlichkeit erlangen".
*
Moral der Lektion Nr. 2: 
Seien Sie in Ihrem Aufgabengebiet immer gut informiert, sonst kann es sein, daß Sie gute Gelegenheiten verpassen.*



*Lektion Nr. 3*

Ein Vertreter, eine Chefsekretärin und ein Personalchef gehen mittags aus dem Büro in Richtung eines kleinen Restaurants und finden auf einer Sitzbank eine alte Öllampe. Sie reiben an der Öllampe und wirklich entsteigt ihr ein Geist:

"Normalerweise gewähre ich 3 Wünsche, aber da Ihr zu dritt seid, hat jeder einen Wunsch frei!"

Die Chefsekretärin drängt sich vor und gestikuliert wild:

"Ich zuerst! Ich! Ich möchte auf einem herrlich schönen Strand auf den Bahamas sein, der Urlaub soll nie enden, keine einzige Sorge soll mir mein schönes Leben vermasseln".

Und hopp - verschwindet die Chefsekretärin. Der Vertreter will nun an die Reihe kommen:

"Ich! Jetzt, ich! Ich will mit der Frau meiner Träume an einem Strand in Tahiti eine Pina Colada schlürfen!".

Und hopp - verschwindet der Vertreter.

"Nun kommst du dran"

sagt der Geist zum Personalchef.

"Ich will, daß die beiden nach dem Mittagessen wieder im Büro sind", sagt
dieser.

*Moral der Lektion Nr. 3:
Lassen Sie jemanden der Ihnen höhergestellt ist immer zuerst sprechen!*​


----------



## Crash (24 Jan. 2010)

:thumbup: Besten Dank


----------



## neman64 (24 Jan. 2010)

:thx: toll.


----------



## Punisher (28 Jan. 2010)




----------

